# HDD caddy kills laptop



## msabbaghian (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, 
I recently installed a SSD in my laptop (Dell XPS l501x) and bought a HDD caddy to replace my DVD drive for extra storage. It worked perfectly till all of a sudden I started to get the BSOD a couple of times and the strange thing was that every second time I started my laptop it got stuck right after BIOS (completely black with the backlight on and fans rotating). 

Today however in the middle of watching a movie my laptop went off suddenly (like when you pull out the batery). After restarting the on botten lighted up but nothing was hapening, not even backlight. So I was really worried. 

Then I just got the Caddy out, and now I'm here typing this message on my good old laptop again 

My question is how this can be and how can I install the caddy in the right way?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome to TechSupportForum. :smile:

Sounds like you may have received a defective caddy. You might look into returning it for a replacement.


----------



## msabbaghian (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmm yeah, it did work for a little while.. Thanks, I'll try and ask


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You're welcome. Let us know what happens ...


----------

